# SRS GRHRCH Punch's Click Click Boom MNR MH



## Trykon

Trigger is none of very few 6th generation GRHRCH. He passed 2 straight grands to obtain his GRHRCH and is 2-2 at the master national. Please watch the flowing link. 

http://youtu.be/T30I31Apyxc


----------

